
VictoriaMetrics – Massively Parallel TimeSeries Database Is Now Open Source - PeterZaitsev
https://medium.com/@valyala/open-sourcing-victoriametrics-f31e34485c2b
======
PeterZaitsev
I wonder how is this different from Thanos or Uber's M3

~~~
valyala
There are two versions of VictoriaMetrics: single-node and cluster. Both
versions are easier to configure and operate comparing to Thanos, Uber M3 and
Cortex.

Single-node version is the easiest from operations point of view - just run a
single binary with the desired command-line flags. VictoriaMetrics is
resource-optimized, so it can easily substitute moderately sized cluster built
with competing solutions such as Thanos, M3 or Cortex.

Cluster version has simple architecture (KISS) with the minimum number of
moving parts. This simplifies its' setup and operation. Read more here -
[https://github.com/VictoriaMetrics/VictoriaMetrics/wiki/FAQ#...](https://github.com/VictoriaMetrics/VictoriaMetrics/wiki/FAQ#how-
does-victoriametrics-compare-to-other-clustered-tsdbs-on-top-of-prometheus-
such-as-m3-from-uber-thanos-cortex-etc) .

